# Installer Windows 10 sur MacBook Pro mi-2010



## Ju2fou (23 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Je suis super novice sur MacBook et sur ce forum, je vous promets de faire des efforts car je veux évoluer au max avec mon pc (vu que je souhaiterais travailler avec).

Je souhaiterais installer Windows 10 avec l'aide de Boot Camp, cependant il me demande seulement d'installer Windows 7. Du coup je me demande s'il est possible de l'installer sous High Sierra pour un modele mi-2010 ? Lorsque je souhaite installer Windows 7 j'ai toujours un message d'erreur m'indiquant qu'il est impossible de l'installer.

À l'aide s'il vous plait ...
Désolé si je ne me suis pas exprimé correctement...


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2021)

Ju2fou a dit:


> Je souhaiterais installer Windows 10 avec l'aide de Boot Camp, cependant il me demande seulement d'installer Windows 7. Du coup je me demande s'il est possible de l'installer sous High Sierra pour un modele mi-2010 ? Lorsque je souhaite installer Windows 7 j'ai toujours un message d'erreur m'indiquant qu'il est impossible de l'installer.


Je vais refroidir tes derniers espoirs, avec ton MBP de 2010 il n'est possible que de faire l'installation de Windows 7 sans aucune possibilité de faire une mise à jour vers Windows 10. De plus, Assistant Boot Camp te réclamera un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC.

Est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement dans son interface l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ? Ce n'est possible que depuis les modèles 2012, donc tous les modèles sans SuperDrive. Tu peux installer toutes les versions d'OS X que tu veux, Assistant Boot Camp ne bronchera pas et te laissera à la rue.


----------



## Ju2fou (23 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Je vais refroidir tes derniers espoirs, avec ton MBP de 2010 il n'est possible que de faire l'installation de Windows 7 sans aucune possibilité de faire une mise à jour vers Windows 10. De plus, Assistant Boot Camp te réclamera un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC.
> 
> Est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement dans son interface l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ? Ce n'est possible que depuis les modèles 2012, donc tous les modèles sans SuperDrive. Tu peux installer toutes les versions d'OS X que tu veux, Assistant Boot Camp ne bronchera pas et te laissera à la rue.


Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse, boot camp me demande d'insérer un disque windows cependant avant qu'il telecharge la dernière mise a jour de celui-ci il ma demandé sois d'utiliser un cd sois une clé avec une image iso ce que je souhaite faire car le passage sous windows m'aidera seulement pour utiliser un logiciel pour diag auto


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2021)

Ju2fou a dit:


> Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse, boot camp me demande d'insérer un disque windows cependant avant qu'il telecharge la dernière mise a jour de celui-ci il ma demandé sois d'utiliser un cd sois une clé avec une image iso ce que je souhaite faire car le passage sous windows m'aidera seulement pour utiliser un logiciel pour diag auto


Fais une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. De plus tu dois assurément être limité à Windows 7. Quel est le nom de ton logiciel et de l'éditeur ? En fonction des spécifications matérielles demandées, tu pourrais très bien installer une version de Windows 10 dans une machine virtuelle ? Tu peux essayer avec *Virtual Box* qui est gratuit, mais pas très convivial.


----------



## Ju2fou (23 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Fais une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. De plus tu dois assurément être limité à Windows 7. Quel est le nom de ton logiciel et de l'éditeur ? En fonction des spécifications matérielles demandées, tu pourrais très bien installer une version de Windows 10 dans une machine virtuelle ? Tu peux essayer avec *Virtual Box* qui est gratuit, mais pas très convivial.


aucune idée de comment on fait une capture d'écran oops :s


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2021)

Ju2fou a dit:


> aucune idée de comment on fait une capture d'écran oops :s


Officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361 ...et c'est la capture de la fenêtre qui importe, donc ceci...


----------



## Ju2fou (23 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361 ...et c'est la capture de la fenêtre qui importe, donc ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 215903


pour suivre
	

		
			
		

		
	




en sachant que l'image iso est sur ma clé usb formater pour ...


----------



## Lamahi (23 Février 2021)

Bonsoir,

peut-être demande-t-il une clé USB bootable et non une simple copie de l’iso sur la clé ?


----------



## Ju2fou (23 Février 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> peut-être demande-t-il une clé USB bootable et non une simple copie de l’iso sur la clé ?


possible cependant apple ne le précise pas a en croire sur leur site officiel une simple clé usb de minimum 8Go suffirait formater biensur


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2021)

Ju2fou a dit:


> en sachant que l'image iso est sur ma clé usb formater pour ...


Ta copie écran est assez explicite, est-ce qu'il est fait mention de l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ? Non, alors relis ma réponse        #2     , un Mac qui est sorti avant 2012 devra utiliser obligatoirement un DVD original de Windows 7 ou une copie gravée depuis un PC en utilisant impérativement le SuperDrive interne.

Dans cette copie écran, il est clairement mentionné qu'il ne sera pas possible de faire une mise à niveau de Windows 7 !


Ju2fou a dit:


> possible cependant apple ne le précise pas a en croire sur leur site officiel une simple clé usb de minimum 8Go suffirait formater biensur


Une clé USB peut servir à créer une clé USB d'installation à la seule condition que la version d'Assistant Boot Camp le mentionne dans son interface. Est-ce que tu as cette mention _(encadré en rouge)_ ? Non.




Quant aux informations officielles Apple, il y a ceci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...comme ton MBP est un très vieux modèle, tu es donc dans ce cas de figure...




...puisque l'interface d'Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. Le fait d'avoir copier le fichier .iso ou son contenu dans ta clé USB ne sert à rien, il te sera impossible de faire quoi que ce soit de cette façon.

Juste comme ça, je viens de retrouver cette vieille lecture de 2012... https://www.macg.co/unes/voir/131742/boot-camp-debuter-sur-mac-en-gardant-windows


----------



## Ju2fou (24 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ta copie écran est assez explicite, est-ce qu'il est fait mention de l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ? Non, alors relis ma réponse        #2     , un Mac qui est sorti avant 2012 devra utiliser obligatoirement un DVD original de Windows 7 ou une copie gravée depuis un PC en utilisant impérativement le SuperDrive interne.
> 
> Dans cette copie écran, il est clairement mentionné qu'il ne sera pas possible de faire une mise à niveau de Windows 7 !
> 
> ...


superbe réponse j'attendais pas mieux du coup ba je vais faire autrement merci a toi


----------



## Pitole (22 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour 
je viens d'arriver sur le forum pour trouver un peu d aide sur ce même sujet.
j ai mis la main sur un macbook mi 2010 que j ai upgrader avec un disque SSD 500GO et une moire plus conséquente de 16go.
je me suis lancé dans l'installation de windows 1O sur une partition de mon ssd mais je rencontre aussi le problème de bootcamp qui limite à windows 7.
du coup je me suis lancé sur une installation sans bootcamp...
ça a l air de fonctionner mais au redémarrage windows ne se lance pas sauf en mode sans échec...
j'imagine qu il me manque les drivers de bootcamp que j'essaie importer ensuite mais en cliquant sur le set-up.exe j ai un message d'erreur qui apparait... 
3 installations et 3 fois le même résultats. 
je suis prêt à baisser les bras sauf si vous avez une solution. je n 'arrive plus à remettre la main sur laquelle @macomaniac explique de manière très pointue une solution!
je lance un appel à l'aide!
merci à tous


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2021)

Pitole a dit:


> du coup je me suis lancé sur une installation sans bootcamp...


Comment et de quelle manière, détaille que l'on comprenne, car là sans informations ?


Pitole a dit:


> ça a l air de fonctionner mais au redémarrage windows ne se lance pas sauf en mode sans échec...


Ce n'est pas possible, la carte mère d'un Mac ne possédant pas de BIOS, il est impossible de démarrer ou d'obtenir le Mode sans échec de Windows !

Alors, de quoi parles-tu ? Si c'est du mode sans échec au démarrage de ton MBP ou si tu as un écran bleu de Windows, ton installation n'a pas et n'aboutira jamais !


----------



## Pitole (22 Décembre 2021)

Etape 1: j ai crée une partition sur mon SSD. 
Etape 2: j ai collé mon image de windows 10 sur un disque dur externe 
Etape 3: sur une clé bootable j ai téléchargé sur bootcamp le windows support
Etape 4: j ai redémarré le MB et maintenu la touche alt 
Etape 5: sélection du disque dur externe qui me lance l'installation de Windows 10
Etape 6: il me demande de choisir la partition sur lequel je veux faire l installation, je choisis donc la partition créée.
Etape 7: je redémarre pour ensuite installer mes drivers par boot camp
mais là ça coince windows ne se lance plus et me donne le choix de cliquer F8 pour le menu des taches et en cliquant F4 je rentre sur un mode sans échec...
quand je rentre sur ce mode sans échec, je veux installer ma clé bootcamp mais le setup.exe ne fonctionne pas.
pardon je n ai pas les termes qu il faut mais je suis pas un acharné de la bécane !!!

L'installation de windows 10 s'est bien faite correctement, j ai pu naviguer dedans sans problème, installer un navigateur, aller sur le net, ...
c'est au redémarrage que le problème s'est posé!


----------

